# How long after oral surgery can I smoke again?



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

So to prevent any further delays in my departure for Iraq, I got 3 impacted wisdom teeth taken out today. Put to sleep, they cut pieces of my jaw and gums away, blah blah blah.. Other than some general soreness like I got into a fight at the bar, nothing stands out painwise. Got some pain meds (tylenol and hydrocone)

When can I smoke again? It's sad that after having a month of no time to smoke, I now have plenty of time to 

:ss<--Lucky (@*(#* emoticon


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

2 weeks. don't do it sooner ... you could dislodge a clot and create a dry socket. dry socket sucks ass. seriously ... it's a very bad thing and increases recovery time even more. also, DO NOT drink from a straw or do anything else that could create suction.

good luck. I started smoking cigars seriously a few weeks after I had some oral surgery.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Whatever you get told, add a week or two onto it. I got an infection years ago after my wisdom teeth came out (ok, from cigarettes) but still, the pain from the infection was terrible!


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

bigloo said:


> Whatever you get told, add a week or two onto it. I got an infection years ago after my wisdom teeth came out (ok, from cigarettes) but still, the pain from the infection was terrible!


I agree- you don't want to mess it up. Add a week to what the good Doc says.

(When I got 2 impacted wisdom teeth out, my doctor said 2 weeks to smoke. I did after 2.5 and was fine...)


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ok thansk for the advice.. I'll wait at least til I do the followup in a week and they take a look at the healing.. My big worry too is that I wont' be ready to ship out by the 21st if the healing hasn't done its thing


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

The Professor said:


> 2 weeks. don't do it sooner ... you could dislodge a clot and create a dry socket. dry socket sucks ass. seriously ... it's a very bad thing and increases recovery time even more. also, DO NOT drink from a straw or do anything else that could create suction.
> 
> good luck. I started smoking cigars seriously a few weeks after I had some oral surgery.
> 
> ...


*Listen to the Professor. He is as right as rain. A dry socket is not something you want to deal with. Plus you'll enjoy the smoke a whole lot more if you are not dealing with additional pain.* :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

2 weeks minimum is a good rule. Oral surgeon should tell you when you can start using a straw and stuff again..... thats prolly when you can smoke


----------



## cubanoslibres (Sep 16, 2008)

i got mine done this summer, all 4 yanked out! 
I started smoking again a little after 2 weeks.
Trust me, dont rush it at all.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

So I was one of the idiots that did not listen so well. Fortunately I did not get dry sockets nor an infection. However, I did tear the stitches out where my wisdom teeth once were. It certainly delayed my healing process and the smoke was not even enjoyable after that.

I quandry really is.... If I still had my wisdom teeth in, would I have been wise enough to not be such an idiot??? Hmmmm. I doubt it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chenvt said:


> So to prevent any further delays in my departure for Iraq, I got 3 impacted wisdom teeth taken out today. Put to sleep, they cut pieces of my jaw and gums away, blah blah blah.. Other than some general soreness like I got into a fight at the bar, nothing stands out painwise. Got some pain meds (tylenol and hydrocone)
> 
> When can I smoke again? It's sad that after having a month of no time to smoke, I now have plenty of time to
> 
> :ss<--Lucky (@*(#* emoticon


thats like eating pez for me. 
be patient before smoking though :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> 2 weeks minimum is a good rule. Oral surgeon should tell you when you can start using a straw and stuff again..... thats prolly when you can smoke


and Hermie has spoken


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm sorta pissed that I have to get them now and not in 2 months when I'm back stateside... But oh well, they're out now..

Oh and one other thing, what abouta cigarettes?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chenvt said:


> Yeah I'm sorta pissed that I have to get them now and not in 2 months when I'm back stateside... But oh well, they're out now..
> 
> Oh and one other thing, what abouta cigarettes?


No cigarettes. Very bad. Same reasons. Did you not read my post, Private Numbnuts?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> 2 weeks. don't do it sooner ... you could dislodge a clot and create a dry socket. dry socket sucks ass. seriously ... it's a very bad thing and increases recovery time even more. also, DO NOT drink from a straw or do anything else that could create suction.
> 
> good luck. I started smoking cigars seriously a few weeks after I had some oral surgery.


is he in the Navy?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Brother, if I were you I'd wait a seriously long time...not until my doc said the incisions were COMPLETELY healed.

Open wounds would be prime breeding ground for cancer cells.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Good time to organize and re-organize your humidor.:tu


When I can't smoke, I play with my cigars.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

The Professor said:


> No cigarettes. Very bad. Same reasons. Did you not read my post, Private Numbnuts?


Lol I was reading around on the itnernet and most said 48 hours.. plus my post was on stogies.. cigars don't need as much suction.. hehehe

What about booze?/ Come on professor, give me something here!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Footbag said:


> Good time to organize and re-organize your humidor.:tu
> 
> When I can't smoke, I play with my cigars.


And when he's not playing with his cigars, he's playing with his....

Oh ... never mind. Too easy. :bn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

The Professor said:


> And when he's not playing with his cigars, he's playing with his....
> 
> Oh ... never mind. Too easy. :bn


That's a total an absolute lie, I can do both at the same time, thank you


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> And when he's not playing with his cigars, he's playing with his....
> 
> Oh ... never mind. Too easy. :bn


like your prom date :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chenvt said:


> Lol I was reading around on the itnernet and most said 48 hours.. plus my post was on stogies.. cigars don't need as much suction.. hehehe
> 
> What about booze?/ Come on professor, give me something here!


Move up to the harder stuff -- snortables, injectables, ingestible psychedelics. :tu

**This post was written within an ironic frame. Any apparent endorsement of hard drugs should not be taken as an actual endorsement of suggestion of usage.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Move up to the harder stuff -- snortables, injectables, ingestible psychedelics. :tu
> 
> **This post was written within an ironic frame. Any apparent endorsement of hard drugs should not be taken as an actual endorsement of suggestion of usage.


wonder if I can nose smoke a cigarette..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chenvt said:


> wonder if I can nose smoke a cigarette..


no. don't risk it. and don't chew nicorette, either. go get some patches to hold you over.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

Wisdom tooth removal is the pits. I had one removed this spring at 50 years old. The body doesn't heal for sh!t at that age. Thirty years ago the oral surgeon said leave it in there, it won't hurt anything. He also said hope it never causes you trouble because it will be a bear to get out. Well he was right on the bear to get out, wrong on the it will never cause you any trouble. Impacted deep in the jaw, dry sockets, the whole nine yards. The doc told me it would probably happen, he was right. I was almost two months without a cigar, it took that long for the surgical site to completely heal. 

Don't rush it, you will regret it!

Mike :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Two weeks. You do not want dry socket, happened to me twice. Not fun. Not fun at all.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

blckthree said:


> Wisdom tooth removal is the pits. I had one removed this spring at 50 years old. The body doesn't heal for sh!t at that age. Thirty years ago the oral surgeon said leave it in there, it won't hurt anything. He also said hope it never causes you trouble because it will be a bear to get out. Well he was right on the bear to get out, wrong on the it will never cause you any trouble. Impacted deep in the jaw, dry sockets, the whole nine yards. The doc told me it would probably happen, he was right. I was almost two months without a cigar, it took that long for the surgical site to completely heal.
> 
> Don't rush it, you will regret it!
> 
> Mike :ss


yeah that's the killer.. When I was 19, they pulled 1 out versus all 4.. why didn't they get this over with back then?? 10 years later and I have to delay my assignment for this thing.. GRRRR!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled last year my oral surgeon told me to wait a minimum of two weeks and when I finally lit up it wasnt even really that good my mouth was till tender and I just couldnt enjoy my cigar I ended almost waiting for a month to really enjoy my stogies again. But what I do have from the whole experience is the trippy dreams I had while they had me under I dreamed or hallucinated that i was in a subway train going through my mind and I could look out the windows at my memorys as they passed by and all I remember beyond that dream is being a naval submarine captain similar to hunt for red october LOL.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Pitbull said:


> I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled last year my oral surgeon told me to wait a minimum of two weeks and when I finally lit up it wasnt even really that good my mouth was till tender and I just couldnt enjoy my cigar I ended almost waiting for a month to really enjoy my stogies again. But what I do have from the whole experience is the trippy dreams I had while they had me under I dreamed or hallucinated that i was in a subway train going through my mind and I could look out the windows at my memorys as they passed by and all I remember beyond that dream is being a naval submarine captain similar to hunt for red october LOL.


SWEET!!! I want some of that.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> SWEET!!! I want some of that.


maybe it's because I've never done narcotics (even prescription), but the hydrocodone is causing some weeeeeird dreams!


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I hate to dig up this old thread, but man, I'm suffering here. Eight days removed from a lower wisdom tooth extraction that didn't go so well. It busted off, so the roots had to be dug out. An hour and a half later, I went home. 

So, here I am today, with a large hole in my mouth that seems to store more food than I eat. I finally got a syringe today to hose it out. I was thinking that that tuna I had last week sure was lasting a long time.

No cigars for 8 days running now and I'm chomping at the bit. Just thought I'd share my pain, and I do mean pain! Man, this thing still aches.

Larry


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

larryinlc said:


> I hate to dig up this old thread, but man, I'm suffering here. Eight days removed from a lower wisdom tooth extraction that didn't go so well. It busted off, so the roots had to be dug out. An hour and a half later, I went home.
> 
> So, here I am today, with a large hole in my mouth that seems to store more food than I eat. I finally got a syringe today to hose it out. I was thinking that that tuna I had last week sure was lasting a long time.
> 
> ...


I can sympathize, hope you heal faster than I did. I went 8 weeks without smoking but I lost two teeth at the same time. I looked like a squirrel storing nuts for the winter in his cheeks!

Hang in there,
Mike :ss


----------



## ajb007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am new here and I had all 4 wisdom teeth removed on October 10th.

I am normally a weekend smoker and for each of the last couple weekends I have been very tempted to light up, but decided against it thanks to all the words of caution on the net about dry socket. But also, I read the posting here and the one that has me scared most is the one reply indicating that new cells are prime for cancer cell formation. I didn't like the sound of that. For the most part I am still tending to my mouth by using the syringe providing to hose out food from my lower sockets. My lower right socket is highly sensitive to anything cold whereas my others are not. I find this to be odd, but read elsewhere that this can happen post op. 

Anyways, I have a Gurkha Titan tempting me...just the way it looks me in the eyes and says "Go ahead, reach for your Colibri, and make it burn baby...you know you want to." :dr

Any advice?


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

BigVito said:


> is he in the Navy?


This is important.


----------



## negativethreee (Jan 18, 2009)

Three days ago I had 8 teeth "extracted". The oral surgeon wouldnt put me under either because of my previous drug use which also caused him to assume my veins were all broken and impossible to get an iv into. So on came the laughing gas, which really was no help at all, i owe everything to the Novocaine. The oral surgeon told me not to smoke for 5 days, the lady that called me from his office the next day said 3-4 days, and most online forums said 1-2 weeks. I'm really hoping it's 3-4 days, but then again i guess it really just has to do with how fast you heal and how many teeth you get out.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

This sucks, my dentist sent me a letter saying the way my wisdom teeth were growing in, he would most likely have to do surgery...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

After a tooth extraction, I usually wait until the bleeding stops (usually 4 or 5 days) and then protect they empty socket with a saliva soaked gauze pad which is removed and replaced after I'm done. Never had any problems doing it this way.


----------

